# ENT Specialist Doctor



## rtr

Hi , need an Ear Nose Throat, western trained Dr. in Bali preferably, Jakarta OK, Singapore if a must...Thanks


----------



## Chris Patton

Not certain about western trained, but Eka Hospital in BSD, Tangerang (South Jakarta) has several excellent ENT specialists. I've had a couple of nasty ear infections over the past few years and they've been able to put things right. I'd recommend Dr. Yosa Meyla Puar. She's fantastic and speaks excellent English.


----------

